

Adopting Microservices at Netflix: Lessons for Architectural Design - davidkellis
http://nginx.com/blog/microservices-at-netflix-architectural-best-practices/

======
davidw
> One kind of coupling that people tend to overlook as they transition to a
> microservices architecture is database coupling, where all services talk to
> the same database and updating a service means changing the schema. You need
> to split the database up and denormalize it.

That sounds pretty heavy duty; the kind of thing you might do once your
company is already big. I wouldn't want to start out that way though, it
sounds like a recipe for a mess.

